# BOREAS floating ice fishing suit by WindRider



## Smallie12

Anyone using a set or know anyone using these? You can get the bibs and jacket for under $300. Nothing but solid reviews on multiple sites. Some claiming they like better than old Clam and Stryker suits that they replaced. Only issue is that some said they run a little small in the waist while others said they were spot on with size charts. You can buy a set for $285 if you get same sizes but if you want XL coat and L pants for instance seems like they are $149 each so still quite a lot cheaper than competitors that everyone seems to be in love with but maybe contacting them they'd sell the 2 different sizes for same price. 2 hour floatation, reasonably warm, padded knees and important areas are reinforced, detachable hood, fleece lined pockets, can shorten or lengthen inseam on bibs, double zipper, access pocket to pants underneath in bibs, enough pockets for sure but not as many as other brands but nobody I know uses them all anyways. Seems pretty legit and thinking about pulling the trigger. Thanks.


----------



## sfw1960

Post up some links and info...
I just replaced a ten year old AA suit, it saved my ass once (ALL the way in!) and I got a black friday deal for under $260 - MSRP is $319.
Bought a second time, and scored on a great price too.


----------



## Smallie12

https://www.windrider.com/collections/apparel/products/boreas_ice_fishing_suit


----------



## Lever4ever

Smallies, By the lack of replies, I would say not enough guys here are familiar with that product. I certainly can't help. Let us all know how it works out for you. Certainly a good price, if its good stuff then I'm sure others will appreciate the review. I could always use a backup set thats for sure. 

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smallie12

Lever4ever said:


> Smallies, By the lack of replies, I would say not enough guys here are familiar with that product. I certainly can't help. Let us all know how it works out for you. Certainly a good price, if its good stuff then I'm sure others will appreciate the review. I could always use a backup set thats for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


Sure thing if I get them. I haven't pulled the trigger yet but I think they are somewhat new to the market actually so no surprise in the lack of reviews. Not sure how I even came across them because they were not part of my normal "google" search Reviews from the last couple seasons were good though and many said customer service took care of issues too with sizing and things like that which is always a good sign. I don't put everything into reviews as you can always have those statistical flyers but when the "mean" is close to a 5/5 that's usually something to work with. They are also located in Burton, MI which is cool too. Sort of between Grand Blanc and Swartz Creek. Might see if they have a showroom to where I could go over and try on a set to get the exact ones I want because I'd rather try to avoid sending back for resizing but a deal is a deal sometimes. Thanks. Keep you informed.


----------



## sfw1960

I'm curious how they work & how well.
The only turn off I had was the "waterproof" factor.

"I'm not a particularly smart man" and have been known to troll walleye in a driving rain for hours.

For the most part the 1st 5 years of ownership my AA has kept me pretty dry & unless I knew I'd stay dry I would probably pay more.

I've been wearing rain gear underneath as a work around for some time but would rather not if I could.

Either way, the competition is good & drives improvement! I've been playing with Sonar/GPS/Loran for a few decades and heard "when the prices come down" for the majority of those years.

For $500 you can get a lot of computing horsepower and features when in the 80’s simple top tier 2D was expensive as hell.

These suits have a lot of "profit" that can be trimmed out for the common man, let's hope it helps with the overall price and improvement.

Some folks don't want to pay for "waterproof" or "need" it.
Just nice and warm has been good for years, if you decide to grab them, do report back and I'm sure you'll help others make an informed decision. New products are always good to put to the test!
GL with your choice...


----------



## Smallie12

sfw1960 said:


> I'm curious how they work & how well.
> The only turn off I had was the "waterproof" factor.
> 
> "I'm not a particularly smart man" and have been known to troll walleye in a driving rain for hours.
> 
> For the most part the 1st 5 years of ownership my AA has kept me pretty dry & unless I knew I'd stay dry I would probably pay more.
> 
> I've been wearing rain gear underneath as a work around for some time but would rather not if I could.
> 
> Either way, the competition is good & drives improvement! I've been playing with Sonar/GPS/Loran for a few decades and heard "when the prices come down" for the majority of those years.
> 
> For $500 you can get a lot of computing horsepower and features when in the 80’s simple top tier 2D was expensive as hell.
> 
> These suits have a lot of "profit" that can be trimmed out for the common man, let's hope it helps with the overall price and improvement.
> 
> Some folks don't want to pay for "waterproof" or "need" it.
> Just nice and warm has been good for years, if you decide to grab them, do report back and I'm sure you'll help others make an informed decision. New products are always good to put to the test!
> GL with your choice...


I hear ya, it would be great to have that all around suit for sure where no matter what Mother Nature throws at you, you are good, dry, warm, and safe. I typically don't fish in pouring rain in weather cold enough that I'd be wearing it I guess. I read what you read to where it is dry in a drizzle for a few hours but not meant for a torrential downpour. 

I contacted customer service last night and had 2 responses first thing this morning. The news I have is good. They said I can absolutely come over to the Burton, MI location and try on the suit to make sure I get the proper sizing. I asked them in my response too that if I can actually purchase it there or would still have to order online so I'm waiting to hear back and won't til tomorrow morning most likely again. So my plan is to actually take a little road trip and get my hands on one of these before I drop the cash and in the meantime I'll take care of a couple other errands so no matter what my time and gas will not get wasted. I'll definitely let you guys know what I think of the suit if I get it and the reasons why I didn't if I don't.


----------



## sfw1960

Sweet!


----------



## Smallie12

Got a reply back again first thing this morning and they said the suits can be tried on and purchased at the Burton, MI location. They prefer credit cards but will take cash if necessary. All you gotta do is notify them of the time you will be there. They are closed tomorrow and Friday obviously but normal hours are like 8-3:30 M-F. So as soon as I can find a store in the vicinity that has the large sled I want I'll be taking the roadtrip. I'm waiting for a guy at the sled company to let me know which retailers have them. Let you all know what I find out. Happy Holidays.


----------



## sfw1960

Merry Christmas!
Hope you're all in and happy with it.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Smallie12 said:


> Anyone using a set or know anyone using these? You can get the bibs and jacket for under $300. Nothing but solid reviews on multiple sites. Some claiming they like better than old Clam and Stryker suits that they replaced. Only issue is that some said they run a little small in the waist while others said they were spot on with size charts. You can buy a set for $285 if you get same sizes but if you want XL coat and L pants for instance seems like they are $149 each so still quite a lot cheaper than competitors that everyone seems to be in love with but maybe contacting them they'd sell the 2 different sizes for same price. 2 hour floatation, reasonably warm, padded knees and important areas are reinforced, detachable hood, fleece lined pockets, can shorten or lengthen inseam on bibs, double zipper, access pocket to pants underneath in bibs, enough pockets for sure but not as many as other brands but nobody I know uses them all anyways. Seems pretty legit and thinking about pulling the trigger. Thanks.


I ordered a coat and bibs from Ice Runner in Minnesota. It's a float suit and looks good. Checked reviews and youtube. Total with shipping was $189. Due at my house a week after ordering.


----------



## hhlhoward

Anita Dwink said:


> I ordered a coat and bibs from Ice Runner in Minnesota. It's a float suit and looks good. Checked reviews and youtube. Total with shipping was $189. Due at my house a week after ordering.


Let us know how you like it!

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sfw1960

Yeah!
What he said!!!


----------



## Smallie12

Anita Dwink said:


> I ordered a coat and bibs from Ice Runner in Minnesota. It's a float suit and looks good. Checked reviews and youtube. Total with shipping was $189. Due at my house a week after ordering.


Man oh man, now you just added to my headache, haha. That suit also looks decent for the price and I was able to see a couple videos of it in action proving it works as well. The thing I like about it is that they said it was water proof as well versus water resistant when in the elements. Now I got me some thinking to do, lol. Thanks for the information though! More choices are always better.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Will update and send pics of me not floating when I unpack and try on. UPS says tomorrow.


----------



## sfw1960

Sweet!
This thread rocks!
Woo hoo!


----------



## Anita Dwink

The suit arrived. Unpacked and inspected. Material, seams,material and insulation were what I was expecting. Excellent workmanship. I'm 6'5 and 240. Bought the XL bib and coat. Good fit , not binding where I usually get it and the shoulder straps have a strap that connects to keep them from falling off the shoulders could have gone 1 size up but used to layering and had a sweatshirt and hoodie on. Inner sleeve hugs the wrist to keep snow and rain out. Pleased so far. Can update after it sees a few days in the elements. Birkenstocks not included.














7


----------



## sfw1960

Awesome!
I imagine not a single suit is made in USA, does the tags say where made?

Looks like a decent deal and our son said a friend swears by his.

You have boots on order? LOL! .... J/K !

Looks good! Keep safe out there!!!


----------



## Smallie12

It'll be early next week, maybe as late as Wednesday before I have a possible set myself. If I see anything I don't like about the ones I'm going to try on I'll probably be getting these because they are even a little cheaper than the ones I'm looking at. I also liked that I could see them in action with a video showing them help a pretty big guy float in a pool. I'll do the same and post a review/pics if I get them. Good luck with these and let us all know how they do on the ice. 

And like SFW said, now you just need boots!  Happy Holidays fellas, ice is starting again around here and hopefully will stick around this time.


----------



## Anita Dwink

sfw1960 said:


> Awesome!
> I imagine not a single suit is made in USA, does the tags say where made?
> 
> Looks like a decent deal and our son said a friend swears by his.
> 
> You have boots on order? LOL! .... J/K !
> 
> Looks good! Keep safe out there!!!


Took a bit of looking but found the made in China tag. I have worked with companies who outsource sewing cases and bags to China. It's much different than buying something from a Chinese factory and slapping a label on it. They probably did the R&D there with materials and send pcs to get produced in volume . I'm speculating but the workmanship looks good.


----------



## Lightfoot

Very happy with my Boreas suit so far. I fished Wednesday in high winds and snow, dragging a Shappell flip over with me. Temps were on the high side in the mid to upper 20's. Smartwool thermals top and bottom, pants and a t shirt underneath. I left the bibs and jacket unzipped unless walking directly into the wind. I spend 2 1/2 hours moving snow at the house that night and had to ditch the jacket and put on something lighter.

I've never owned a Clam, Frabill or other ice fishing suit so I can't compare. My guess is they are all pretty similar. I've always layered with an outer windproof/waterfproof shell due to costs, but wanted a float suit due to ice conditions this year. I was sold on the price point and impressed with the product.


----------



## Smallie12

Lightfoot said:


> Very happy with my Boreas suit so far. I fished Wednesday in high winds and snow, dragging a Shappell flip over with me. Temps were on the high side in the mid to upper 20's. Smartwool thermals top and bottom, pants and a t shirt underneath. I left the bibs and jacket unzipped unless walking directly into the wind. I spend 2 1/2 hours moving snow at the house that night and had to ditch the jacket and put on something lighter.
> 
> I've never owned a Clam, Frabill or other ice fishing suit so I can't compare. My guess is they are all pretty similar. I've always layered with an outer windproof/waterfproof shell due to costs, but wanted a float suit due to ice conditions this year. I was sold on the price point and impressed with the product.


I share the same sentiments Lightfoot. I had been wearing old hunting bibs and a team vexilar parka which was the absolute best coat I've ever worn in cold conditions. I got that sucker for $39.99 one day at Northwoods (regular retail is around $120 or so) and still love it and will wear it still but the BOREAS is as good and better with the floatation. Your last sentence is right on and the unmatched warranty is icing on the cake. I have never worn any others either so I'd assume they are on par with one another but I'll take the price and warranty of what I have.


----------



## Jiw275

Lightfoot, you should get a commission. I just email them to see if I can setup an appointment to try on the flotation suit. Am in Muskegon & want to definitely know how it will fit, so for me, it is worth the drive.


----------



## Smallie12

Jiw275 said:


> Lightfoot, you should get a commission. I just email them to see if I can setup an appointment to try on the flotation suit. Am in Muskegon & want to definitely know how it will fit, so for me, it is worth the drive.


Huh, what about my commission, haha? After all, I started all this, lol.

Anyways, I'd recommend it. If you know you want one, you'll come home with one for sure as the gal that helped me was fantastic when I went to the Burton location and tried on mine. The owner of the company is great too and I sent him my review of it. I was out again today, not as windy as yesterday but I didn't even take my shanty and fished for about 5 hours and never zipped up the jacket til the last hour of light and was plenty warm all day. The sizes definitely run small but the bibs length can be shortened up nicely and it stays how you put it and looks as if it was made that length when done. I'm extremely happy thus far. So don't be ashamed to walk out of there with at least one size bigger than you typically wear


----------



## Jiw275

Oops!


----------



## jakeo

Anita Dwink said:


> I ordered a coat and bibs from Ice Runner in Minnesota. It's a float suit and looks good. Checked reviews and youtube. Total with shipping was $189. Due at my house a week after ordering.


Thanks for info.........just ordered myself!!


----------



## Anita Dwink

Anita Dwink said:


> The suit arrived. Unpacked and inspected. Material, seams,material and insulation were what I was expecting. Excellent workmanship. I'm 6'5 and 240. Bought the XL bib and coat. Good fit , not binding where I usually get it and the shoulder straps have a strap that connects to keep them from falling off the shoulders could have gone 1 size up but used to layering and had a sweatshirt and hoodie on. Inner sleeve hugs the wrist to keep snow and rain out. Pleased so far. Can update after it sees a few days in the elements. Birkenstocks not included.
> View attachment 621637
> View attachment 621639
> 7


I've been out just about every weekend with it. Some single digit nights and wind. Very pleased. Comfortable, plenty of pockets and easy to walk around, kneel , ride wearing.


----------



## jakeo

Anita Dwink said:


> I've been out just about every weekend with it. Some single digit nights and wind. Very pleased. Comfortable, plenty of pockets and easy to walk around, kneel , ride wearing.


I really am glad to read your reviews because I placed a second order for my Bride of 37 years after I ordered mine.
We are not loaded with $$ but wanted something "reasonably priced" for early Spring fishing on Erie.
I wasn't looking to buy for her but after reading your review and looking at what I was saving, I decided why not.
Originally she said she wanted only a jacket in Large but they were sold out so I ordered her the XL in both, Joking she said she won't grow into it......LOL
Mine is in transit and will post reviews after i receive.
Thanks again!


----------



## theo

I ordered a suit Wednesday morning and it was on my door step Thursday afternoon with free shipping. Can't wait to try it out after reading all these reviews


----------



## Smallie12

theo said:


> I ordered a suit Wednesday morning and it was on my door step Thursday afternoon with free shipping. Can't wait to try it out after reading all these reviews


Which one, Ice Runner or BOREAS by WindRider?


----------



## jakeo

jakeo said:


> I really am glad to read your reviews because I placed a second order for my Bride of 37 years after I ordered mine.
> We are not loaded with $$ but wanted something "reasonably priced" for early Spring fishing on Erie.
> I wasn't looking to buy for her but after reading your review and looking at what I was saving, I decided why not.
> Originally she said she wanted only a jacket in Large but they were sold out so I ordered her the XL in both, Joking she said she won't grow into it......LOL
> Mine is in transit and will post reviews after i receive.
> Thanks again!


Got ours Yesterday, LOVE them so far . I had a section of the driveway that still needed to be cleared so I suited up and fired up the blower. Under the suit I only had a pair of Jeans and a sweatshirt, not cold at all!!
Wife was on the shovel and neither sweated or were cold.
I must add I'm 6'0, #230 so ordered 2x for both. Perfect sizing IMO.
Wife's XL's worked out great also but under jacket she had 2 undershirts and a sweatshirt and was able to flex while being comfy.
After jobs were completed, we stood in Garage and had a beverage and even while not moving we stayed comfortable.
Our total cost (Shipped) was around $430 and I'm so happy I found this ICE RUNNER product.
Thank you for sharing....they have me hooked!!


----------



## theo

Boreas by wind rider and I live in Grand Rapids


----------



## Smallie12

theo said:


> Boreas by wind rider and I live in Grand Rapids


You get to use it yet? I've been in mine 4 times now and I'm loving it for sure. I was out Saturday morning in that brutal wind and was more than warm enough. Wearing the jacket is actually a little too warm when hauling and setting up but works great if you can sit outside. I've knelt in an inch of water and never got wet and actually pants stayed dry because of the super padded knees and material that is on the exterior. Seemed bulky at first but it is breaking down nicely at this point just as the owner said it would. I've got by with very few layers underneath too which is nice. Good luck and give us a review when you get a chance.


----------

